# Autres langages > Python > GUI > [Python 3.X] Enregistrement d'une Variable

## Mike1979

Bonjour  tous.

J'ai crer une IHM avec QtDesigner et le code en python 3 sous raspberry.
A l'ouverture de mon programme, je lis un fichier configuration et rcupre les donnes dans des variables qui seront utiliser plus tard dans le logiciel.



```

```

Jusque la tout vas bien.

J'ai crer un onglet qui permet de faire un talonnage de ma carte et de modifier les gain des convertisseurs (GADC) dans une fonction.


```

```

Cette meme variable est utilis dans une class et une def __init__ de ma fentre. Du coup lorsque je modifie ma variable elle ne se change pas dans tous les onglets de interfaces et surtout la fonction(def ADCTension(self)) qui est appeler par un timer tous les 5 secondes.



```

```

Avez vous une ide de procder?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,




> Avez vous une ide de procder?


La valeur affiche ne va pas se mettre  jour toute seule....  Et si vous ne voulez pas le faire " la main", Qt implmente des Delegate pour ce genre de mise  jour (et c'est plus compliqu que les Variables TK).

- W

----------


## cobalt11

Bonjour  tous les abonns, avec ce code, j'ai russi avec beaucoup de difficults d'afficher les diffrentes valeurs du input() 
mais ce que voudrais c'est rcuprer ces diffrentes valeurs pour les insrer dans une liste. Merci



```

```

----------


## wiztricks

> mais ce que voudrais c'est de recuperer ces differentes valeurs pour les inserer dans une liste.


C'est ce que vous allez trouver dans tous les tutos (suppos avoir t potasss avant de poster)... et vous pourriez avoir la politesse de continuer la discussion que vous avez dj commenc sur ce sujet plutt que de cannibaliser une discussion qui n'a rien  voir.

- W

----------


## cobalt11

Je voudrais te remerier de m'avoir aider a trouver cette fonction qui m'a faciliter la taches. Si vous pouvez me dire dans quel tutoriel se trouve la rponse  mes question a serait sympa.
 Meri wiztricks

----------


## wiztricks

> Si vous pouvez me dire dans quel tutoriel se trouve la rponse  mes question a serait sympa.


Les listes sont un des types de bases du langage et marchent bien avec les boucles: n'importe quel tuto vous montrerait comment les utiliser. 

Vous pouvez choisir un de ceux qui sont proposs ici dans la rubrique Tutoriels Python.

- W

----------


## cobalt11

Bonjour, je voudrais rcuprer les diffrentes valeurs self.cote pour en faire une liste, j'ai essay plusieurs mthodes mais a ne fonctionne pas.



```

```

----------


## wiztricks

> Bonjour, je voudrais rcuprer les diffrentes valeurs self.cote pour en faire une liste, j'ai essay plusieurs mthodes mais a ne fonctionne pas.


Ce n'est pas plus compliqu que d'ajouter des entiers dans une liste. Dans votre code, il n'y a pas trace de ce que vous avez essay de faire et si vous en tes aux "class" c'est que vous matrisez boucles et listes: qu'est ce qui vous bloque? Mystre...

- W

----------


## cobalt11

Bonjour, j'ai essay de filtrer mes valeur *self.cote*  avec la comprehension de liste *[x pour x dans une liste si condition]*,mais ce message *TypeError: '<' not supported between instances of 'list' and 'int'* s'affiche a chaque fois. Quand j'essaie d'implementer une fontion avec une structure conditionnelle imbrique ce message s'affiche aussi en plus je n'arrive toujours pas  recuperer les valeur *self.cote* pour les mettre dans une liste.

 Pourriez vous me montrer la marche  suivre pour ce genre de situation s'il vous plait ?

----------


## wiztricks

> Pourriez vous me montrer la marche  suivre pour ce genre de situation s'il vous plait ?


Vous n'tes pas oblig de passer par des listes en comprhension, le faire avec une boucle et une simple liste... est plus facile et vous n'avez toujours pas montr le code que vous avez essay.
note: la marche  suivre est dans tous les tutos.

- W

----------


## cobalt11

Bonjour, je voudrais inserer depuis mes fichiers des images *.png, .gif*, Mon IDE est studio visual code. Pourrais vous m'expliquer comment est ce qu'on procde pour ce genre de manipulation s'il vous plait ?

----------


## cobalt11

Bonjour il m'est impossible d'importer Json, le mot* import* est soulign en rouge, le rsultat est que python ne peut pas valid mon fichier Json. Quelqu'un pourrait m'aid s'il vous plait ?







```

```

----------

